# How do you store your gear?



## nda (Nov 13, 2012)

How do YOU peoples store all your hard earned gear 
Here's me


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 13, 2012)

I've outgrown a single case... 

I need to re-shoot this pic at some point, as I've replaced the Peli 1600 with a Storm im2720 (deep enough to hold the 600mm f/4L IS II), replaced the Primus AW backpack with a Flipside 300, added a Lens Trekker Pro 600 AW II, RRS tripod bags, and a few more S&F accessories.


----------



## Iahcon (Nov 13, 2012)

In my gun safe.


----------



## nda (Nov 13, 2012)

Iahcon said:


> In my gun safe.



niceee ;D


----------



## vlim (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow i'm really impressed ! for two bodies and 4 to 5 lenses (no longer than a 400 5.6), which pelican case is recommanded ?


----------



## PackLight (Nov 13, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I've outgrown a single case...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If these are not all full you need to think about adding a few more supertele's.
Otherwise you will be waisting space.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 13, 2012)

vlim said:


> Wow i'm really impressed ! for two bodies and 4 to 5 lenses (no longer than a 400 5.6), which pelican case is recommanded ?



Personally, I'd recommend Storm cases over the Peli cases (although Peli bought Storm, so it's the same company). The Peli latches are called 'knuckle busters' for a reason, the Storm latches are much easier (and quieter). 

I think a Storm im2600 would work for you, Peli equivalent is the 1554. A Storm im2700 would give you room to grow. The im2620 or im2720 are taller, and allow white zooms (70-200/2.8, 100-400, 28-300) to stand on end - the Peli equivalent is the 1614 pictured above. If you want to stand the 400/5.6 upright you'd need the im2750 (Peli 1624).

You _might_ be able to get your gear into a Storm im2500 (Peli 1514). Those are the largest hard cases approved for airline carryon, if you fly with your gear. That's why, in addition to the larger and smaller cases, I have an im2500. I have the one with the dividers, although when flying with gear I take those out, pack the gear in either the Flipside 300 or Flipside 400AW, and put that loaded backpack inside the im2500. That way, I have safe transport just in case I'm forced to check the gear, a locked case for hotel rooms, and an easy way to carry my gear around once I get to my destination.


----------



## Jay Khaos (Nov 13, 2012)

Damn.. nice.. I bet you attract some attention showing up at an airport with those cases. I like the cases in yellow. I have 3 of the largest size and 2 non-wheeled, all black (max carryon size).

I'm not sure if they are sold third party or what (I stole mine from this sketchy company's warehouse i used to work for when they laid me off). They are foam sheets fitted to the size of the case. 4 or 5 of them stack to fill the case and you can pluck out little squares to create your own slots and holes and whatnot. I don't have a photo, but thats a good alternative to padded lens sleeves if you know what youre putting in your case..


----------



## vlim (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks a lot for your answer ! I have to think about that kind of solution at home...


----------



## squarebox (Nov 13, 2012)

Would that storm case be good for storing lenses as opposed to a lens cabinet with a dehumidifier attached?


----------



## Jeffrey (Nov 13, 2012)

I keep my camera bodies and lenses in a safe. The rest of the gear is on shelves or in cabinets.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 13, 2012)

squarebox said:


> Would that storm case be good for storing lenses as opposed to a lens cabinet with a dehumidifier attached?



I keep a desiccant pack in each of my cases (the indicator kind, so I can replace them when they get saturated). I suppose the only down side to an airtight case with a desiccant pack is that prolonged storage in very low humidity is also not good for lenses (high humidity means mold, ultra low humidity dries out grease and rubber components). But if the lenses are used frequently (all of mine are), there's no real risk from the desiccant storage. The advantages of the Storm case are that they're portable (that's one reason I have several - there are bigger ones, but I don't want one so heavy I can't move it), and they're both waterproof and breakproof (ceilings leak, pipes burst, etc.). 

True story: Pelican changed their guarantee terms a while back, when they got a new CEO, I think. The current version is basic cut-and-dried legalese, but the old version (which is still found reproduced on some vendor websites), stated, "_The guarantee does not cover shark bite, bear attack and *children under five*._" I have young kids...


----------



## crasher8 (Nov 13, 2012)

Would a Storm im2400 be a nice size for:

The gear in my siggy plus 
430 ex


I'm not looking for room to grow just a good fit for that, thanks


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 13, 2012)

crasher8 said:


> Would a Storm im2400 be a nice size for:
> 
> The gear in my siggy plus
> 430 ex
> ...



I think that would work. For comparison, in the im2300, I store 5 lenses (no bodies): 35L, 85L II, 100L Macro IS, 135L, and 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II. A gripped body will not fit in the im2300 or im2400, but a non-gripped body will fit fine.


----------



## crasher8 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thx NA


----------



## bycostello (Nov 15, 2012)

wow so tidy.. I've got bits and pieces all over the shop!!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 16, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I need to re-shoot this pic at some point, as I've replaced the Peli 1600 with a Storm im2720 (deep enough to hold the 600mm f/4L IS II), replaced the Primus AW backpack with a Flipside 300, added a Lens Trekker Pro 600 AW II, RRS tripod bags, and a few more S&F accessories.



Done...





Also, here's what my lens storage looks like (the 24-105L is not pictured, it's typically stored on the 1D X in the im2075 case).


----------



## risc32 (Nov 27, 2012)

In my best Martin Lawrence voice- Damn Jena! 

i know i'll probably get a spanking for this, but why do you guys have so much stuff? i mean, holy crap! i probably sound like some of your spouses with that question... in fact, forget i asked it. 

my modest amount of gear is usually 1/2 in a pelican case with the lid open, and 1/2 on a shelving unit.


----------



## PackLight (Nov 27, 2012)

risc32 said:


> i know i'll probably get a spanking for this, but why do you guys have so much stuff? i mean, holy crap! i probably sound like some of your spouses with that question...



Several reasons;

Were working on owning the entire collection of Canon lenses.
We want to own a Canon store some day.
The alternative to this, we want to open a rental store and compete with lensrental.com.
You never know when a dozen of your buddies will show up with their camera bodies, but forgot and left there lenses at home.
We can't decide which type of photography we want to focus on so we buy lenses and try and be good at everything.
We like looking at our gear.
Finally we have an "excessive compulsive disorder" that involves buying expensive lenses we do not need.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 27, 2012)

PackLight said:


> risc32 said:
> 
> 
> > i know i'll probably get a spanking for this, but why do you guys have so much stuff? i mean, holy crap! i probably sound like some of your spouses with that question...
> ...



These have no doubt been the reason for many of us at one time or another!

Seriously, I think there is some tech addiction involved but mostly a LOT of TIME over several years as the hobby evolves and then a lot of folks just don't like to get rid of stuff they've used heavily and love. I know I fall into that category. Even the stuff I'd love to get rid of I don't have the time to list and sell.

I have one pelican case (Storm or something actually) and then stuff in drawers, a fireproof gun safe and unfortunately on tables, in rolling carts, etc. I use much of it every day or two so it just doesn't get put away like it should.


----------



## Sony (Nov 27, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I need to re-shoot this pic at some point, as I've replaced the Peli 1600 with a Storm im2720 (deep enough to hold the 600mm f/4L IS II), replaced the Primus AW backpack with a Flipside 300, added a Lens Trekker Pro 600 AW II, RRS tripod bags, and a few more S&F accessories.
> ...


I have 100% the same but in dream.


----------



## candyman (Nov 27, 2012)

Interesting to see that sometimes the lens is stored in the case with lensbarrel down and sometimes up. Why?


----------



## M.ST (Nov 27, 2012)

Looks like my gear, but I have more of the bigger Peli Cases in grey.


----------



## EchoLocation (Nov 27, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I've outgrown a single case...
> 
> I need to re-shoot this pic at some point, as I've replaced the Peli 1600 with a Storm im2720 (deep enough to hold the 600mm f/4L IS II), replaced the Primus AW backpack with a Flipside 300, added a Lens Trekker Pro 600 AW II, RRS tripod bags, and a few more S&F accessories.


Neuro, I love reading your posts. If you don't reply to something on CR with solid info, then it shouldn't count as a thread. Nice collection. That's awesome!
I just ordered something like this. I'm in China and I got one on TaoBao(Chinese eBay) for around 100 bucks.
http://www.totechamerica.com/optics/optical_grade_cabinets_24.php
Where I live(Chongqing) is very wet(i'm about 100m from the YangTze River) and EXTREMELY dusty. There is about 50 skyscrapers under construction within 2 miles of my house(maybe 100) and there is an incredible amount of construction dust. Chongqing is an insane place to live.


----------



## sheedoe (Nov 27, 2012)

nda said:


> How do YOU peoples store all your hard earned gear
> Here's me



Sort of like you, but I use the pick n pluck foam.


----------



## pwp (Nov 27, 2012)

You guys are so _GOOD!_ It takes patience and discipline to pack gear so neatly. Maybe it's a hangover from many years in the rough and tumble of shooting daily news, but I'm messy. You know how teenagers prefer the Floordrobe to the Wardrobe for their clothes...do you get the picture?

Looking over my shoulder at the sofa in my studio I see there is no room to sit. I can't see the table top for Einsteins, dishes, bodies and lenses. Sigh. That's my storage. But it's a mess I understand.

But on the road it's a different matter. Military level discipline. Big soft bags or backpacks for bodies & lenses and custom road-cases for lighting equipment. Ones that will tolerate airline baggage handlers in their sweetest moments. Stands & tripods go into Lightgear bags. For flights the tripod (with slim ball head) slips into a very strong PVC pipe (plumbing pipe) with the screw on caps. An elephant could sit on that. 

Light and strong...that's the travel storage mantra but the rest of the time I admit there is some room for improvement. 

-PW


----------



## lukemike (Nov 27, 2012)

A bit off topic but I will still ask.
I remember reading somewhere that it is better to store the lens upright ('standing' on the front element) rather than on the side. That would actually make sense.
If I was to store my lenses for longer I always stored them standing. Is there actually any recommendation from the manufacturers not to leave the lenses lying on one side for longer?
Thanks


----------



## risc32 (Nov 27, 2012)

I've heard about storing your mechanical cameras with their shutters cocked -vs- uncocked, but never a thought of storing a lens on it's side -vs- standing on it's end. With my 3 little boys i would never stand something on it's end unless it was in my case, or i wanted it to break. I'll have to gather my gear a bit for a shot.


----------



## sandymandy (Nov 27, 2012)

Guys just give me one of ur lenses im sure some are only collecting dust! 

My little equipment is on a board on the wall. My 1100d+ lens is in my small bag and sometimes i put a 2nd lens in my bag. I never bring too much gear to keep myself creative enough to make the best use out of what i got. (TBH im just too poor to get much equipment 8) )


----------



## Daniel Flather (Nov 28, 2012)

In my safe at my store. Can't seem to get the photo (iPad2) to post right side up.


----------



## Knight (Nov 29, 2012)

On the floor. It can't fall any farther than that!


----------



## sandymandy (Dec 1, 2012)

Yes now something can just fall down on the lenses or u step on them, trip over and break ur bones


----------



## willis (Dec 1, 2012)

Equipment in backpack and camera with lens on table, just in case something sweet photo idea comes in my mind.
So doesn't need start to unload backpack.


----------



## crasher8 (Dec 1, 2012)

Currently everything is kept in an Ikea cabinet with a Hydrosorbent Mini Canister. It's lined with a double thick rubber like shelf liner. Works well for 2 bodies and 7 lenses. 
I just sold three camera bags on Evil Bay(2 which I got for free) to buy a Lowepro Sport Flipside. So now I'll have that and two Timbuk 2's, small and Medium Snoops to rummage through to find spare parts. 5 bags was ridiculous. Especially for finding batteries, charged or not.

On my wishlist

Pelican IM2400 with Foam
Peilcan IM 2500 blank


----------



## Efka76 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cureently I have a cheap Amazon Basics backpack, which holds:

- Canon EOS 7D
- EF-S 18-135ich
- EF 70-200 mm 2.8 L II IS USM
- EF 50 mm 1.4 USM
- Tamron SP 24-70 mm 2.8
- EF 100 mm 2.8 L IS USM
- Speedlite 580 EXII
- Charger

However, I am considering buying ThinkTank Retrospective 30, which would keep my precious equipment safe


----------



## JaxPhotographer (Jan 5, 2013)

I keep my two bodies, lenses, flashes, etc in my backpack (Gura Gear Bataflae 32L ). Keeps dust and debris off of all of it. Tripod in its padded case as well.


----------



## Zen (Jan 5, 2013)

Two Lowe Pro Rollers - one large one, a 200, holds a spare body, 5 lenses, an extender, spare batts, seldom used flash, cleaning gear, etc. The smaller of the two is a Lowe Pro Attache 50 roller. It carries a 5D3 body with lens attached, usually the 24-105, one other lens that changes depending on where I'm going or where I was last, a charger, cleaning gear and a couple filters, e.g. polarizer and ND. The Attache 50 is my "walking around bag" and the larger is the storage unit. I take both along on long road trips, but usually only the smaller one on day trips.

With my age and arthritus, I have trouble carrying the weight without some help and these two bags are perfect. When needed, the larger bag also accommodates the pod in a strap-on kind of device that came with the bag. I keep plenty of dessicant packs in both bags. Then there's the shelf in the closet . . . ;D


----------



## maxcolefilms (Jan 5, 2013)

Lowepro Pro Runner 450 backpack: 7D inside camera cage with 15mm rods + follow focus system, 11-16mmF2.8, 35mmF2, 50mmF1.8, 75-300mmF4-5.6, Rode VideoMic Pro, Zoom H4N audio recorder, filter sets, set of macro extensions under my GoPro Hero 3 Blk, and others.

Cheap fishing tackle box for my gopro accessories, wires, remotes, and adapters for video production. 

Edit: I tried to add a photo but I'm new to posting, still learning


----------



## alexturton (Jan 5, 2013)

I used a 4 drawer ikea chest of drawers. Using ikea draw dividers to separate all my gear. The draw dividers a just big enough to safely store lenses


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a cupboard with all my gear in it, the lenses and photo bodies stay in a billingham bag with silica gel, everthing else has it's own case.

I have my T3i and Sigma 18-50 in a billingham hadley which is usually by my side, or in the boot, or close to hand.

Again with silica gel in each compartment.


----------



## nonac (Jan 5, 2013)

I did a 10 day float trip through the Grand Canyon 4 years ago which included over 120 rapids, several Class V. All of my gear (and that of many others) was in Pelican cases. The float guides and a pro photographer that was on the trip said that Pelican makes the best cases for this type of use. I'm sure the guides especially know what they are talking about as they see plenty of different cases and bags and knows what works and what fails. I use 3 different Pelican cases, depending on what size I need.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jan 6, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I need to re-shoot this pic at some point, as I've replaced the Peli 1600 with a Storm im2720 (deep enough to hold the 600mm f/4L IS II), replaced the Primus AW backpack with a Flipside 300, added a Lens Trekker Pro 600 AW II, RRS tripod bags, and a few more S&F accessories.
> ...



I don't quite know what to say.


----------



## tome223 (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a Pelican 1560 when my camera is being stored (not used in 3 or 4 days). Then I have a Tamrac 606 and Tamrac Adventure 7, both of which I have outgrown and need to replace. the adventure 7 is on ebay as we speak! Does anyone have experience with the Tamrac Aero 85? I've been searching for an everyday back pack that I can take my 5d3 and 17-40l, 24-105l and 100-400l in and think that the Aero 85 may be a good choice. 

And then

I aslo need a backapack similar in size to the Aero 85, I'd contemplate remvoing all padded dividers and putting a small pelican case and beta shells in it for when I go mountain biking. I like the crush-proofness of the pelican cases. if they can be thrown out of helicopters they can probably withstand a mountain bike fall. Although if I land on the case that may not be fun! What does everyone think of the Beta shells?


----------



## notapro (Jan 6, 2013)

I use a Thinktank Airport Accelerator backpack. It holds what I have currently, which makes it easy for me to move all my gear from one place to another. In the Thinktank are these items: a T3i with a 24mm f/1.4L II attached; a 5D Mark III with a 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II attached, including the hood; a 50mm f/1.2L; a 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS; hoods for the aforementioned lenses; and numerous accessories. The backpack will also hold a laptop computer. I carry tripods separately in an army duffel bag. The bag sits fully packed on top of a bin in a closet, ready to go at a moment's notice. The Airport Accelerator is not a bad option for those with a smaller amount of gear.


----------



## gigabellone (Jan 8, 2013)

In an Amazon Basics Camera Backpack. I shoot indoors or in cities so i don't need extra protection for my gear.


----------



## Efka76 (Jan 8, 2013)

I was using Amasone Basics bagpack, however, yesterday bought ThinkTank Retrospective 30. Very good and solid bag. It is quite expensive, however, it is really worth that money. I hope tat I will use it for many many yearss


----------



## jsexton (Jan 8, 2013)

I keep everything in a Kata Bumblebee PL-220 (except the tripod) and it's almost always with me.


----------



## 2trout (Jan 11, 2013)

I use 3 Pelican cases for home storage and a number of LowePro when I'm out and about.


----------

